# Batman Costume



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

SHUT UP that is amazing amazing work wow


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

WOW. (I love how casually you say "cast in simple latex" like we all could knock out something like this  )

Is the figure sculpt that you used for the base something you had casted from life? I just wonder how you got the sizing of the costume correct for yourself... 

That is definitely a keeper costume. Amazing work! 

(and Robin looks like she had a great time!)


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

That is a life casting of my giant head.
I used calipers to measure my body as i applied clay to the armature and then tried not to over eat for 3 months.


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

I should have written basic latex rubber.
I would have loved to have cast it foam latex but the cost was too much and it was done on short notice.


----------



## Glass 'eye' (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow!!! That is absolutely amazing.


----------



## alucard (Dec 1, 2008)

You make it look so easy! What a great costume build!


----------



## ReaperRick (Sep 2, 2009)

You "threw" it together?? I wish I could throw something together like that!


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

First off, Bobamalz, welcome to the Forum. That was one awesome costume. We can never have too many Super Hero Costumes. If you'da come to our place WE would have taken YOUR picture! Also, Kudos to you for staying away from "nipples". I`ll bet that was a huge hit in your neighborhood.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Great job on the costume, Bobamaltz, the sculpting is amazing. And, I have to say, that's the cutest Robin that I've ever seen! Did you two do the "Batman Dance"?


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Terrific work!!!
AND your Daughter will never forget it!
It can't get any better on all counts.


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks guys. Of course we did the bat dance and my daughter still talks about that Halloween as the best ever.
All night she kept referring to me as Batman. "lets go Da...er...I mean Batman"


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

That's awesome, man!!


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

If I had half that talent, I would be ecstatic.

Great work.


----------



## fisherje (Jan 17, 2010)

Just Joining the forum and I have to say I'm impresses with the way you scalped that. Nice work!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That looks amazing. Very nice work.


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks again guys i plan on revamping the suit this Halloween since it seems kid number 2 has been bitten by the Bat-bug.
For those who asked i chose the Batman Returns suit because it was the easiest and i liked the design.


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Aren't kids great?! They allow you the excuse to do things you really want to do yourself "but honey it would mean so much to him/her". 

Fantastic suit btw.


----------



## Bobamaltz (Dec 27, 2009)

You should have seen my face light up when my kid said "Daddy next year you should go as the Creature From The Black Lagoon."


----------

